# GUIDE - To making your FLEX 3401 VRG back smaller



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok I bought a Flex 3401 VRG a year back. There was a backing plate replacement made by 3M edge 2000. You where able to use their Edge Pad System including there 100mm pads... Not too mention the Super fast exchanging of pads and the 100% centering

But alas they have been Discontinued due to the adaptor failing because of the vibrations...:buffer: 

So I took things into my own hands and made my own.. I came across a Chemical Guys version

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Flex_XC_3401_VRG_4_inch_REPLACEMENT_BACKING_PLATE_p/buf_002.htm







Sand the edge's






Thanks for looking, And I hope this has helped you out....:thumb:


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

buck-egit said:


> Ok I bought a Flex 3401 VRG a year back. There was a backing plate replacement made by 3M edge 2000. You where able to use their Edge Pad System including there 100mm pads... Not too mention the Super fast exchanging of pads and the 100% centering


Revisiting this thread about two years later, how has the customised BP been working for you (if you've been using this primarily) ?

Also, with someone else on Autopia doing the same customisation using a metal cutting lathe, he mentioned some visible glue to be coming out from one of the area. Did you experience anything similar ?


----------

